# One of my pastors wrote a book



## staythecourse (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't read it yet, but here's the title:

From the Garden of Eden to the Glory of Heaven

I'm praying it be a valuable book to many.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2009)

What approach does he take on the covenants?


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Ivan, I have that cup!

I don't want to misrepresent his view of the covenants. I would be very surprised if it deviated very far from classical reformed covenant theology as contrasted to a Dispensational view.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Bryan (and Ivan), I have that cup too!

-----Added 1/4/2009 at 11:42:18 EST-----



staythecourse said:


> I haven't read it yet, but here's the title:
> 
> From the Garden of Eden to the Glory of Heaven
> 
> I'm praying it be a valuable book to many.





I clicked on the link and this is the first thing I saw:






Bryan, you have to do some impressive traveling to make it from Louisville to Houston every Sunday for worship!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 5, 2009)

I do have to admit seeing the Olsteen picture come first was kind of scary. Wish the book on the website you posted showed at least the cover not to mention the summery of the book is extremely brief.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2009)

staythecourse said:


> Hey Ivan, I have that cup!
> 
> I don't want to misrepresent his view of the covenants. I would be very surprised if it deviated very far from classical reformed covenant theology as contrasted to a Dispensational view.



I have that cup too. It sits on a shelf with Augustine, Luther, Knox, Owen, Edwards, Whitefield, and Spurgeon mugs. And, that puts it just below the Calvin mug from the Meeter Center and the Reformation Jug Band mug next to my framed Westminster Assembly poster across from the framed Synod of Dordt poster, which is by the framed 1599 Geneva Bible leaf, opposite a 10x30 framed Calvin which hangs next to a framed "Post Tenebras Lux" collage of reformers, near my desk with the bobble head Luther, Luther wind up toy, bobble head Calvin, Calvin 500th Commemorative Coin from the Meeter Center placed into a paperweight, framed 5x7 Calvin picture, in the room with portraits of Bunyan, Knox, Goodwin, and Owen.






The print is too small to see what Luther is saying. "Eins, zwei . . . eins, zwei, drei" (one, two . . . one, two, three).

But, proving that the old man is really off his rocker . . . check out the cool "autograph" from Martin Luther also hanging above my desk (next to the Synod of Dordt poster and the framed 1599 Geneva Bible leaf):






For those teutonically challenged, it translates into "sin boldly but believe more boldly still" (letter to Melanchthon dated August 1, 1521). When I call myself an "old man," you did not know how old really was, did you? 



Bryan, Be sure to let us all know what you think of the book when you get into it. I am in the market for a good book on Covenant Theology and would be interested in adding it to my library if it is worthwhile. Thanks!


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 5, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> staythecourse said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ivan, I have that cup!
> ...



 I'm not sure that's normal.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben, you are just jealous that Luther didn't give *you* an autographed portrait. Being old comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## discipulo (Jan 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Hey Bryan (and Ivan), I have that cup too!





staythecourse said:


> I have that cup too. It sits on a shelf with Augustine, Luther, Knox, Owen, Edwards, Whitefield, and Spurgeon mugs.
> 
> . . . check out the cool "autograph" from Martin Luther:



Ah Ah. You guys are something. This was supposed to be the Literary Forum

Myself, I keep away from those Holy Relics 

BTWay That mug picture of the heroes «sounds» great!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 5, 2009)

Right With all the people on this site that has the Calvin cup could somebody send me one  :Martin Marsh Voldgade 5, 1.th 7800 Skive Denmark:
I can not get that stuff in this un-reformed country.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 5, 2009)

Dennis, where did you find the signed Luther portrait?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2009)

I got it from the same place as my bobble head Luther and Luther wind up toy.

Old Lutheran - The Center for Lutheran Pride! (but not too proud)

They have it on canvas (so that it really looks like a painting). You can personalize it with your name and several words for under $16.

Actually, it is $15.17.
Old Lutheran Gift Shop: Martin Luther Signed Portrait


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 5, 2009)

It would be equally cool to be able to get a signed Knox portrait, but in the irregular Scottish spellings.

Hmmm, I may be onto something here...


----------

